# Good back workout - deads, pull ups and rows?



## Milos_97 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey,

For a good back workout, could i do pull ups, rows and deads?
For example:

-Pull Ups 3x5(the next week 3x6 then 3x7 etc)

-Deadlift(1 RM is 330 lbs)
5sets
132 lbs x12
176 lbs x10
220 lbs x8
242 lbs x6
264 x4

-Barbell/T.Bar Rows 3x8


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd do deads first but it's an ok starting point.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 21, 2016)

get you a mid weight warm up of several reps on the deads and then pull the ****ing world out from under your feet


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 22, 2016)

I like to warm up everything with some pull ups and then jump into a deadlift


----------



## Sapper (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks similar to one of my back workouts.

chin ups 3x til failure
lat pulls/seated rows 3x12-15
deadlifts/pullovers 3x12-15
preacher curls 3x12-15


----------



## Mathews (Feb 25, 2017)

Find your weak spot and attack it, if you have undeveloped middle back your best workout could be one arm dumbell row...here are a few examples:


Middle back
One arm dumbbell row

Upper-outer lats
Bent-over barbell row
Wide grip pull up

Lower lats
Reverse grip pulldown

Lower back
Back Extension

Balance your back and you are ready for the next step - huge deadlifts!


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

classic combination of old school, I am a fan of these workouts, they are the most effective thing in bodybuilding, the result will be very good for you if you are permanent


----------

